# is it just me ?



## willywonka (Jul 6, 2011)

financial tightness means sacrafices across the board , cheaper food , very little or no social life etc etc ... but is it just me or do i have merit in being angry with my wife when she tells me i have to stop participating in a sport that i enjoy , even though the cost is quite low ( $20 a fortnight ) .
it caused a big argument , i said , ok , well sacrafices must be made across the board . dont buy all the hair and make-up crap , no social life means no social life , dont get mad at me when i decline any money orientated thing , ie your cousins wedding , which would cost us a few hundred . 
i dont think $10 a week is alot to ask . i dont drink much , i dont smoke , i dont gamble , i do loads around the house , inside and out , work fulltime , and i get **** canned for getting angry when im told for at least 3 - months maybe more , you cant train for 1 hr a fortnight because we cant afford it ? 
is it just me ?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That doesn't sound fair either. Sit down with a written budget together. Really sort out who spends what. It's much easier to discuss financial disparity when it is in print.


----------

